# BODRUM | Projects & Construction



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*The Jacaranda Estate*

*The Jacaranda Estate*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.avciarchitects.com/en/projects/detail/jackaranda_estate/

The Jacaranda Estate is a collection of 15 individually designed villas of outstanding architectural elegance that nestle in the hills above Yalıkavak on the Bodrum Peninsula. Featuring contemporary and timeless design and a unique opportunity to customize your own villa interiors and floor plans, the development’s eco-credentials promise to be as exciting as they are pioneering for residential properties in Turkey.

Intelligently positioned villas cocooned within spacious plots embrace a feast of views that stream through floor to ceiling glass panels, while the sleek, bold lines of the external structures clad with natural stone, concrete and natural wood, are uncompromisingly cutting edge. Bespoke landscaping of each garden with a Mediterranean theme provides the perfect backdrop to each private pool with generous external terracing working as an extension of the open-plan living interiors.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kuum Hotel Spa & Residences*

*Kuum Hotel Spa & Residences*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kuum-hotel-spa--residences/1768


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Blue Hotel*

*Blue Hotel*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.dbarchitects.com.tr/blue-otel/



















http://www.gesabilisim.com/demo/esinyapi/Proje-detay.asp?projeid=1&id=4


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Azure Villa Bodrum*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Hebil 157 Houses*

*Hebil 157 Houses*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Aytaç

Hebil 157 Houses is a manifestation of this idea. Five unique villas are spread over five acres overlooking the tranquil panorama of Hebil Bay. Each villa is positioned strategically. All equally benefit from vast and wonderful views of the bay as they interact with the surrounding Aegean landscape, and the Mediterranean Breeze.
The five villas are shaped and formed like the crystallized lava flows of the legendary Volcano Kos once located near the Hebil 157 site. Erupting out of the terrain dramatically, the vortexing “Bodrum White” masses merge into the background with serenity. Embracing the century old olive trees the central courtyard pays homage to the local flora. Large glass surfaces bring the picturesque landscape inside, blurring the division between inside and outside.
The influence of the volcano is experienced both in materiality and spatial organization. The spaces are fluidly connected, rejecting compartmentalization.
No stone other than volcanic basalt has been used in the interior spaces. For the external spaces, local volcanic agglomerate, the output of in-situ excavations has been used extensively.
The project investigates the rich relationship between the dynamics and complex forces of nature, which transforms into a relaxing therapeutic environment, ornamented with ten thousand lavenders.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kızılağaç Housings*

*Kızılağaç Housings*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kizilagac-evleri/3154


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*VITANOVA*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ada Hotel*

*Ada Hotel*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ada-otel/3348


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Muğla Congress Center*

*Muğla Congress Center*
*Muğla, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/mugla-fuar-merkezi/3347


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Club Kaloma*

*Club Kaloma*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/club-kaloma/2728


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Gümüş-Su Villas*

*Gümüş-Su Villas*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/bodrum-gumus-su-villalari/2651


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Varyap Elements Yalıkavak*

*Varyap Elements Yalıkavak*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.varyapelements.com/en/

Our architecural design, developed by Emre Arolat, has already been awarded on the International platform. 24 different sized private villas of ELEMENTS YALIKAVAK are perfectly positioned at different levels, each having their own privacy. These naturalistic houses were designed by the best combination of natural stones, glass and wood in respect to its beautiful surroundings. 















































https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1421889245_134fe7e204a40349ce0abad7237739f8


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Goldenkey Bordibet Housings*

*Goldenkey Bordibet Housings*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/bordibet/3693


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kurtuluş Housings*

*Kurtuluş Housings*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kurtulus-evleri/3812


















http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kurtulus-evleri/3812


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Yalikavak Villas*

*Yalikavak Villas*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Gökhan Aksoy


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sinan Şahinbaş House*

*Sinan Şahinbaş House*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Erkut Şahinbaş


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Yalıkavak Complex*

*Yalıkavak Complex*
*Bodrum, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* Atelye 70


----------



## taskula (May 3, 2014)

bodrum general









http://postimg.org/image/hockcy917/









http://postimg.org/image/6ksy7cnqz/









http://postimg.org/image/u6okfsgmz/









http://postimg.org/image/yapj8acl7/









http://postimg.org/image/aig7wrakb/









http://postimg.org/image/4qg3pm0qj/









http://postimg.org/image/svgt7bl17/









http://postimg.org/image/647qkwzzv/









http://postimg.org/image/5tgx9vuud/









http://postimg.org/image/3u0bih0it/









http://postimg.org/image/pa1mwepyd/









http://postimg.org/image/ooco0auw5/









http://postimg.org/image/vimypznj9/









http://postimg.org/image/6s1vpwxk5/









http://postimg.org/image/daq4p3kdh/









http://postimg.org/image/51e9aoqn9/









http://postimg.org/image/57rydrzs5/









http://postimg.org/image/bs7cjhktx/









http://postimg.org/image/xtxmtj5bp/









http://postimg.org/image/ng1ee19yt/









http://postimg.org/image/t6rkrrhyt/









http://postimg.org/image/ig3y634c5/


http://www.bodrumsatilikvillalar.com/default.asp


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Voyage Torba Hotel*
Bodrum








Voyage Torba Oteli - Arkitera


Baraka Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan, Bodrum Torba’da bulunan otelin ilk etabı 2020 yılında tamamlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------

